# carb adjustment on new saws



## j7art2 (Oct 30, 2014)

If this topic is inappropriate due to government regulation, please remove.

So I went to go richen up my Husqvarna 455 and realized I couldn't without the proper tool. I have a 32 year old Homelite I can adjust every which way to Sunday. I talked to my local Husqvarna dealer and he wants $70 for a tune-up. I can buy the tool and get it shipped from Europe for cheaper than that.

The only solution I can think of is pulling the saw apart and dremel slotting the dials. What do you guys do? I'm not paying $70 for a 5 minute carb tune. Not happening.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 30, 2014)

What tool does it take, is it some sort of star tool, or a D-tool? I don't know why you don't just buy the tool you need.


----------



## j7art2 (Oct 30, 2014)

Star tool. It can't be bought in the USA unless you are a Husqvarna dealer, and it can't be loaned from a dealer. New EPA regulations I guess. I can get the tool, but I need to order it from another country -- Canada or Europe. Its ridiculous. The shipping is often times more than the tool.


----------



## j7art2 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm perfectly capable of working on two stroke engines (saws and dirt bikes alike) and the fact that I can't even buy the tool cause of government to do something like a basic tune-up is absolutely ludacris. Its not illegal to my knowledge to work on my own saw, they just make it such a pain in the ass to do it that you'll take it in.


----------



## bioman (Oct 30, 2014)

I use 12v wire butt conectors. just drive them on & twist away !


----------



## Thislilfishy (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't get it in canada either. I pulled the needles and slotted them. It's the easiest thing to do, the EPA can go honk on bobo btw

Ian


----------



## kenskip1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have read someplace about using a piece of copper tubing. You want the copper tubing to fit over the top of the adjusting however it is slotted.This is easily accomplished. Gently heat the end of the copper tubing to soften it. While still hot, gently tap it over the slotted screw. Allow to cool, make your adjustment and viola! I have had issues with my local dealers helper.I gave him a royal chewing out and he ordered me the tool. I now own 2 of them.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't get the EPA sometimes. So you have a chainsaw (theoretical here) that gets out of tune. You are polluting the environment so you'd like to remedy that. EPA says "forget you, keep polluting or pay $70 to have a 'pro' adjust it"


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 30, 2014)

I am kinda liking this. The tool I paid six bucks for three years ago on ebay is starting to look like my retirement plan.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 30, 2014)

This is why I buy crappy old saws.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 31, 2014)

There is a splined carburetor adjustment tool for Poulan/Weedeater.  

I see prices have come back down a bit.


----------



## salecker (Oct 31, 2014)

Get a small piece of copper tubing.Tap it onto the adjusting screw.wrap something around the other end,and you have a adjusting tool for the new saws.
 Thomas


----------



## TMonter (Oct 31, 2014)

You can still buy them:

http://www.amazon.com/Poulan-Weedeater-530035560-Adjusting-Husqvarna/dp/B00K6NEODA

I agree though it's sort of stupid given the fact that chainsaws are nowhere near the biggest polluters on the road. One large bus or truck pollutes thousands of times more than a few dozen chainsaws.


----------



## bassJAM (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm guessing when you say "star" it isn't a normal torx.  So yeah, I'd cut a slot in it to use a flat head screw driver.  You own the saw now, it isn't illegal to make it run right.  Just cut a slot and then you don't have to worry about it in the future if you need to re-adjust it again.


----------



## morpho (Nov 4, 2014)

For real!
That is about the stupidest thing I have heard in a while...The EPA can suck it! 
And this is coming from a tree hugging, composting toilet using, living off the grid, save the spotted blue tree whale guy!
A few saws running are nothing in the grand scheme of things. Hell a few thousand saws running are nothing!


----------



## TMonter (Nov 4, 2014)

morpho said:


> For real!
> That is about the stupidest thing I have heard in a while...The EPA can suck it!
> And this is coming from a tree hugging, composting toilet using, living off the grid, save the spotted blue tree whale guy!
> A few saws running are nothing in the grand scheme of things. Hell a few thousand saws running are nothing!



What's even dumber is the wasted resources on replacing or rebuilding saws because the EPA regs make them run so lean to meet emissions.


----------



## morpho (Nov 4, 2014)

Yup!
I have enough eco credit built up that you can all run your saws on baby seal blood and tune em any way you please.
Now where did I put my granola powered TV?


----------



## Midway43 (Nov 15, 2014)

Get a cheap bic pen.  pull the end that you write with off.  THen remove the ink tube from that.  put everything except the ink tube back together.  the bic pen with a small hole from the missing piece is about the right size to grab those star adjusters.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 15, 2014)

Midway43 said:


> Get a cheap bic pen.  pull the end that you write with off.  THen remove the ink tube from that.  put everything except the ink tube back together.  the bic pen with a small hole from the missing piece is about the right size to grab those star adjusters.



Oooh, I've never heard that one.  I like it!


----------



## Midway43 (Nov 15, 2014)

it looks a little odd having a bic pen in the chainsaw case but....


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 16, 2014)

Midway43 said:


> it looks a little odd having a bic pen in the chainsaw case but....


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Midway43 (Nov 16, 2014)

Danno77 said:


> Pics or it never happened.





Don't make fun of my little Poulan Pro.  Up until now it was only used for cutting up branches.  I cut about 3 cords with it saturday.  Already told the wife when it dies, i'm getting something nicer. 

I replaced the carb this past summer.  the Bic pen turns the screws real easy.  With the old carb the screws were hard to turn.  I would have to really jam the pen onto the screw to grip it.


----------



## Mag Craft (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought the Husky 455 had limiters on it and when you remove those limiters what you have is a slotted screw.


----------



## Joe13 (Nov 19, 2014)

Speaking of tuning a saw, how often/ when do you tune them? I have a Husky 455 rancher and Ive been running it for a couple months. Ive learned to sharpen the chain, grease the bar sprocket, and adjust the chain tension on regular intervals. It cuts wood great and doesnt seem to bog down (except for the one time I ran it dry..). I do notice that sometimes I make a cut and let the trigger go and the idle is a little rough. a blip of the gas keeps it going, but I'm not sure if I should be making adjustments to it. Right now it is setup as it came out of the box.


----------



## Midway43 (Nov 19, 2014)

Me personally, I adjust the carb anytime I notice a change in performance like that rough idle or if it is a little down on power.  I also plan on doing it when the temperature changes.  Over the summer I replaced the carb and adjusted it.  It was 80 degrees or so.  This past weekend it was 40 degrees.  I don't have the greatest saw so every bit of power is needed.  

Little changes is all you usually need


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 19, 2014)

Your pro shop is also required to tune to factory specs which means they will just leave it alone. Your expensive shop tuneup won't be the same as an optimized tune by you with your own tools.


----------



## MJFlores (Nov 22, 2014)

Heres one better...my new limbing saw....Stihl 180, has NO ADJUSTMENTS on the carb  If it falls out of adjustment so have to replace the carb.  I know this because my new one is smoking like crazy and stalling...and dealer will do nothing for me.


----------



## dougand3 (Nov 22, 2014)

MJFlores said:


> Stihl 180, has NO ADJUSTMENTS on the carb If it falls out of adjustment so have to replace the carb


Check ebay for AfterMarket MS180 carbs...run from $8-$14.


----------



## salecker (Nov 22, 2014)

MJFlores said:


> Heres one better...my new limbing saw....Stihl 180, has NO ADJUSTMENTS on the carb  If it falls out of adjustment so have to replace the carb.  I know this because my new one is smoking like crazy and stalling...and dealer will do nothing for me.


Are you sure there are no adjustments? I have heard of some being covered in a epoxy type filling.If you dig out the epoxy there are regular adjusting screws under it.
 Thomas


----------



## SidecarFlip (Nov 22, 2014)

Look at it ts way, you elected the officials that are sticking it up your behind.  Pollution police are everywhere...  except in my garage....


----------

